# Plasterer interested in moving.



## david18 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello folks ! first time on here, just posting to see what the work is like for plastering ? got a NVQ level 2 and also many years experiance, anyone have a idea wats the work like ? and the basic pay ? also what city would be suitable ?

any replys would be great thanks

Dave


----------



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Dave,
I'm also a plasterer looking to move and been researching for many months now. It seems to me that Brisbane Qld is fairly busy for the construction game and have many vacancies. The salary for the area is aproximately $30-$40 p/h or £12-£14 p/h (roughly).

The deductions for your salary is 30% so I found out yesterday.

Hope that helps you

regards 

John


----------



## david18 (Jan 4, 2009)

johnbarnes82 said:


> Hi Dave,
> I'm also a plasterer looking to move and been researching for many months now. It seems to me that Brisbane Qld is fairly busy for the construction game and have many vacancies. The salary for the area is aproximately $30-$40 p/h or £12-£14 p/h (roughly).
> 
> The deductions for your salary is 30% so I found out yesterday.
> ...


alright mate thanks for that, any idea on the price of the metre?

cheers


----------



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

david18 said:


> alright mate thanks for that, any idea on the price of the metre?
> 
> cheers


Yeah, I have only seen 1 vacancy and it was $25 m2 (£10.00-£10.50 m2)But not sure if thats cheap or not because I have not seen anything else to compare it to.


----------



## david18 (Jan 4, 2009)

johnbarnes82 said:


> Yeah, I have only seen 1 vacancy and it was $25 m2 (£10.00-£10.50 m2)But not sure if thats cheap or not because I have not seen anything else to compare it to.


alright mate thanks, whats the demand for plasterers like ? wat information you have would be greatly appreciated


----------



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

Im in the early stages of the visa application so everything I have done is through google and recruitment agencies in Queensland. However It seems to me that the demand is still fairly high but slowly decreasing.....still much better the the uk though with very similar salary as far as i can see.

Are you thinking of renting or buying property when you move? What area's are you interested in?


----------



## chrisg2405 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Guys, i have just read through your conversation. I have a level 1 at the moment but will be applying for my level 2 in sep. Any ideas what some companys are looking for on the exeperince front? 

Any replies would be appreaciated. 

Chris


----------



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Chris,
I think they will require a couple years experiance unless you are willing to lower your salary expectations and gain the experiance in Auss. I personally do not have any qualifications but I have been plastering for 10 years + and ran a construction company for 6 years, I will be taking an assessment by "Silver Trowell Assessment" These guys come and assess you on site at your place of work over a period of time and once happy they grant you with a AGF level3 recognition which is an Australian qualification, If you feel you have gained enough skills maybe you could try this method to speed up the process, but it does come at a price............ alumpy £3000 in fact.

Hope this helps

John


----------



## chrisg2405 (Dec 24, 2008)

Many thanks for the reply john. Would a british level 2 be sufficent or would have to be this silvertrowel company. £3000 is a lot of cash. But would pay it if its gets me to Oz!!!!!!! Where are u in your application stage? Any companys interseted yet? what about living renting or buying?


----------



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

chrisg2405 said:


> Many thanks for the reply john. Would a british level 2 be sufficent or would have to be this silvertrowel company. £3000 is a lot of cash. But would pay it if its gets me to Oz!!!!!!! Where are u in your application stage? Any companys interseted yet? what about living renting or buying?


My application was just logged before christmas so very early, we are looking to go to a smallish town an hour or so from Brisbane qld so good for getting home if need be and visitors and such. We are renting a house over their, looking for a 3+ bed with plenty of room we have a budget of £700 per month for rent and you can get some lovely homes for that money so just fingers crossed everything goes smoothly. What bout you?
I think a level 2 NVQ will be fine it just depends on how soon you want to be over there, I would say the silver trowel option is quicker but more expensive?


----------



## zachary21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi i am also thinking of moving out to oz been plasterering for 20 years not got nvq2 which i will have to get for visa however wife is a nurse so we could go out on her visa Do you know once in oz if they only take you on if got nvq or is 20 years exp enough this is madness as someone with hardly any exp and got nvq from college can apply straight away. What is best area for work melbourne of brisbane and what is a good suburb wife been looking at robina as it has a large hospital.
cheers scotty


----------



## Maya01 (Jun 11, 2008)

zachary21 said:


> Hi i am also thinking of moving out to oz been plasterering for 20 years not got nvq2 which i will have to get for visa however wife is a nurse so we could go out on her visa Do you know once in oz if they only take you on if got nvq or is 20 years exp enough this is madness as someone with hardly any exp and got nvq from college can apply straight away. What is best area for work melbourne of brisbane and what is a good suburb wife been looking at robina as it has a large hospital.
> cheers scotty


We're thinking the same thing! My husband has been a plasterer for 20 years but no formal qualifications. We moved to Spain 5 years ago but are ready to move on again now the kids are older so the silver trowel will be a bit difficult if they need to come here to assess him at work. I hope that doesn't mean we'll have to return to England while we wait to move to Australia but I suppose if we have to then we will. Don't really want to get back into the extended family scene so we have to face the upheaval of leaving them all again. Took us about 2 years to get used to them not being around, when we moved to Spain. Still miss them loads and it would make the move much more difficult for us all.

It is madness that someone straight from college, but no long term experience, can just apply straight away. Do they do weekend City and Guilds plastering courses like they do for tilers, etc?


----------



## p.clayton (Jan 25, 2010)

johnbarnes82 said:


> Im in the early stages of the visa application so everything I have done is through google and recruitment agencies in Queensland. However It seems to me that the demand is still fairly high but slowly decreasing.....still much better the the uk though with very similar salary as far as i can see.
> 
> Are you thinking of renting or buying property when you move? What area's are you interested in?


hiya im a nvq2 plasterer an im hoping to move to oz jus wonderd if u could point me in the right direction thanks for yourr time


----------



## Rae Drake (Oct 18, 2010)

johnbarnes82 said:


> Hi Dave,
> I'm also a plasterer looking to move and been researching for many months now. It seems to me that Brisbane Qld is fairly busy for the construction game and have many vacancies. The salary for the area is aproximately $30-$40 p/h or £12-£14 p/h (roughly).
> 
> The deductions for your salary is 30% so I found out yesterday.
> ...


Hi, I have recently moved from NZ to Melbourne after a considerable amount of research into the job opportunities in the building industry in Australia (12 yrs Sale & Management positions ) I found that Victoria is the highest paying state in Australia and the Residential Building Industry is booming here in Melbourne.I found a position within 2 weeks.The type of position you are seeking will not see you out of work for long or without a decent wage in your pocket at the end of the week.Don't disregard Melbourne as an option, there's so much happening here!
Good Luck.


----------



## beanybob (Jan 3, 2011)

Rae Drake said:


> Hi, I have recently moved from NZ to Melbourne after a considerable amount of research into the job opportunities in the building industry in Australia (12 yrs Sale & Management positions ) I found that Victoria is the highest paying state in Australia and the Residential Building Industry is booming here in Melbourne.I found a position within 2 weeks.The type of position you are seeking will not see you out of work for long or without a decent wage in your pocket at the end of the week.Don't disregard Melbourne as an option, there's so much happening here!
> Good Luck.


Hi Rea,
Did your research cover W.A /Perth. I'm interested in what the building industry or even home improvement industry is like overr that side. I understand its much less populated but have heard that it is still quite an attractive place to re settle for tradesman?
Jason


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Rae Drake said:


> Hi, I have recently moved from NZ to Melbourne after a considerable amount of research into the job opportunities in the building industry in Australia (12 yrs Sale & Management positions ) I found that Victoria is the highest paying state in Australia and the Residential Building Industry is booming here in Melbourne.I found a position within 2 weeks.The type of position you are seeking will not see you out of work for long or without a decent wage in your pocket at the end of the week.Don't disregard Melbourne as an option, there's so much happening here!
> Good Luck.


Lol the salaries are basically double in Perth compared to what they would be in Melbourne.


----------



## beanybob (Jan 3, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Lol the salaries are basically double in Perth compared to what they would be in Melbourne.


Higher pay in Perth??Thats the first time Ive heard that it always seems to be the East / south east that gets talked up. How are you finding it in Melbourne? No plans to move across?

lane:


----------

